# review of the Limbdriver



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

i have the L/D on my x-force and its super quiet,navocom has a moleskin pad for the arrow launch works really well for sound deadening and mine is very accurate also

Ted


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*X3*

I agree, I have the Limb Driver on my drenalin LD and shoot it with fingers. I feel that it is better rest for me than most finger shooters rest. I am very satisfied and reccomend it to everybody that shoots a compound bow.


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Been shooting them for 3 years now, havn't found anything that will compare so far...........


----------

